
Berkeley Protesters Built a Human Wall to Violently Stop White Students - SiVal
http://reason.com/blog/2016/10/26/video-uc-berkeley-protesters-built-a-hum
======
michaelmrose
Pick a handful and let them know that there presence isn't desired at the
university anymore if they can't respect their fellow students. They have
every right to peacefully assemble less so to bar other students from freely
moving around the campus.

------
angry-hacker
Seriously Americans, you are all crazy. On one side you have people who think
Earth is 6000 years old and on another this. Unbelievable.

------
ethanbond
Wow. Do they really not see the irony of a sign like "Spaces of Color?" The
country had those at one point.

------
kafkaesq
It's one thing if a handful of students go overboard and start doing silly
things. But ultimately it's a reflection on the administration if they allow
flagrantly abusive antics like these to carry on for much longer.

------
mankash666
Beyond un-acceptable!! I'm a person of color, and this behavior from some of
the smartest students to walk the earth is disappointing to say the least.

Where's the police when you need them?

~~~
dilemma
What makes you say these students are intelligent?

~~~
mankash666
The assumption that Berkeley students are smart makes me say that.

------
gozur88
This sort of nonsense should get you summarily expelled.

------
permatech
So would a white LGBT student be allowed to cross?

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
reason.com isn't necessarily the kind of source I'd trust.

